# Neuer ATI Treiber



## destroyaa (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo leute....
Also ich habe ne ATI Radeon 9800pro und hatte vor langen schon mal linux 9.1 aufn rechner oben. Aber ich schaffe es nicht den Grafikkartentreiber für meine Sapphire zu Installieren, also den "3D - Beschleunigungs" Modus.

Also jetzt wollte ich fragen was der neue Treiber bewirkt.
Und könnt ihr mir schritt für schritt erklären wie ich das mache?

mein System :
AMD Athlon 1800+
512MB DDR Kingston
ATI Radeon 9800pro Sapphire
Logitech MX510
Microsoft Keybord ( oO.. geht das scho in Linux ) ?  

also danke für eure hilfe !

mfg alex


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Januar 2005)

Erstmal musst Du Dir von ATI  den richtigen Treiber runterladen.
Den richtigen heisst in diesem Fall, den der fuer Deine Version vom X-Server erstellt wurde.
Aktuell werden Treiber fuer XFree86 4.1 bis 4.3 und fuer X.org 6.8 angeboten.
Falls Du X.org 6.7 hast, nimm den Treiber fuer XFree86 4.3
Das RPM musst Du dann erstmal installieren, mittels rpm --install sollte das funktionieren.
Danach findest Du in /lib/modules das Unterverzeichnis fglrx
Darin wiederum ist das Verzeichnis build_mod (oder so aehnlich, kann jetzt nicht nachsehen, bin auf der Arbeit) wo sich dann eine .sh (den Namen hab ich vergessen, kann sein dass es make.sh) ist mittels sh dateiname ausfuehrst.
Dann passiert 'ne ganze Menge, genauer gesagt, das Kernelmodul wird kompiliert.
Falls das ohne Fehler durchlaeuft wird Dir auch gesagt wie das naechste Script heisst was Du starten musst (ich glaub make_install.sh). Dieses Befindet sich nicht in dem Verzeichnis wo Du schon bist, sondern eins drunter, das heisst mit cd .. dorthin wechseln und wieder sh dateiname (in diesem Fall make_install.sh oder so aehnlich)
Dabei wird auch gleich getestet ob das Modul geladen werden kann, falls nicht auf die Fehlermeldung achten.
Falls Dir keine Fehlermeldung um die Ohren fliegt, also soweit alles in Ordnung solltest Du fertig sein. Also X starten, 'ne Konsole oeffnen und dort glxinfo ausfuehren.
In einer der ersten Zeilen (Du wirst also hochscrollen muessen) steht was von DirectRendering. Wenn alles geklappt hat steht dahinter Yes
Wenn das nicht dort steht ist irgendwas schief gelaufen. Schau dann zuerst per lsmod nach ob das Modul fglrx geladen ist.

Uebrigens, falls das Modul wegen einer Fehlenden Funktion namens pci_find_class nicht gefunden werden kann, dafuer hab ich schon 'nen Patch in diesem Thread hinterlassen.

So, jetzt erstmal viel Erfolg.

Nachtrag: Ach ja, die Auswirkungen. Alles was ueber OpenGL laeuft wird viel viel schneller sein.

Nachtrag 2: Steht zwar weiter unten in 'nem anderen Posting von mir schon, aber der Vollstaendigkeit halber pack ich's noch mit hier rein. Leicht abgewandelt. 

Ach ja, was ich in meinem Redeschwall vergessen hatte war, dass natuerlich auch im config-file des X-Servers noch was eingestellt muss. Und zwar dass Die Grafikkarte jetzt den Treiber fglrx nutzen soll. Man kann sich also den ganzen Kram mit fglrxconfig sparen.
Bei mir sieht der Spass dann so aus:


```
Section "Device"
    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)                      [radeon]"
    Driver      "fglrx"
EndSection
```

So, jetzt sollten aber wirklich erstmal saemtliche Klarheiten beseitigt sein.


----------



## destroyaa (23. Januar 2005)

thx für den langen text erstmal...

is das jetzt so "einfach" wegen den neuen treiber oder war das scho immer so "einfach"?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Januar 2005)

Seitdem ich den Treiber von denen benutze hat sich an der Installation nix geaendert.
Das RPM verteilt halt ein paar Dateien, ein paar Header-files, den Treiber fuer den X-Server, die Klamotten um das Kernel-Modul zu kompilieren und noch ein paar andere Sachen auf Deiner Platte.
Danach halt noch das Kernel-Modul bauen und gut.

Ach ja, was ich in meinem Redeschwall vergessen hatte war, dass Du natuerlich auch im config-file des X-Servers noch einstellen musst, dass Die Grafikkarte jetzt den Treiber fglrx nutzen soll, und nicht den mitgelieferten radeon-Treiber (ich denk mal, dass Du im Moment den nutzt).
Bei mir sieht der Spass dann so aus:

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)                      [radeon]"
    Driver      "fglrx"
EndSection
```

Ist also im Grunde wirklich nicht schwer den zu installieren, man muss halt nur erstmal wissen was man machen muss.
Lustig wird's halt nur wenn der Treiber nicht will.


----------



## Bigbutcher (23. Januar 2005)

Aloha, ich hab' den Treiber nach deiner Anleitung installiert, und es ging soweit auch alles gut, BESTEN DANK!
Aber es läuft immernoch nicht alles so wie es laufen soll.

Wenn ich lsmod | grep fglrx eingebe, zeigt der mir an, dass das Modul korrekt eingebunden wurde, wenn ich aber fglrxinfo | grep rendering eingebe, so stürzt mir der KDE Desktop immer ab und startet ihn neu.
Wenn ich das auf der Konsole eintippe erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
Xlib: No protocol specified

Error: unable to open display :0
```

Was soll mir diese Fehlermeldung sagen, und was kann ich dagegen tun?

MfG

BB


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Januar 2005)

Erstmal nix zu danken. Besonders der ATI-Treiber bereitet ja ganz gern mal Kopfzerbrechen.
Hmm, erstmal zum Thema KDE-Absturz. Was ist mit anderen Windowmanager, sterben die auch?
Ich denke, dass eher X abstuerzt, als nur KDE. Das sollte sich mittels Test mit einem anderen WM rausfinden lassen.
Dass dabei nix rumkommt wenn Du auf der Konsole mit fglrxinfo oder glxinfo diese Fehlermeldung bekommst liegt daran, dass der X-Server nicht laeuft. Somit kann das Programm nicht connecten und die jeweiligen Informationen erhalten.
Dieser Fehler ist also kein Grund zur Panik.

Warum fglrxinfo so einen Stress macht weiss ich leider nicht, bei mir funktioniert es. Jedoch wird "fglrxinfo | grep rendering" bei mir nichts ausspucken, da die Ausgabe wie auf angehaengten Screenshot aussieht.
Teste doch mal das normale glxinfo, ob das auch zum Absturz fuehrt. Da bekommst Du auch die ganzen Informationen, und da steht auf jeden Fall die Geschichte von wegen Direct Rendering drin. Auch auf dem Screenshot zu sehen.


----------



## Bigbutcher (23. Januar 2005)

Sowohl bei glxinfo als auch bei fglrxinfo stürtzt mir X ab. 
Bei glx kommt die Meldung:

Error: unable to open display (null)

Das kann wirklich auch XFree86 sein, dass mir hier abschmiert. 
Immer wenn ich den Befehl eingebe, wird der Bildschirm kurz schwarz, und dann komm ich in den Anmeldebildschirm. 
Ich glaub ich werd XFree deinstallieren, und dann X.org versuchen, allerdings muss ich mir erstmal eine vernünftige Anleitung rausgoogeln.
Hab gehört man soll sowieso darauf umsatteln, weil es besser ist.

MfG

edit:

Mein Fehler, ich hab Xorg schon von Anfang an drauf.


edit2:

Also, ich hab jetzt den Xorg Treiber mit

rpm -ihv --force --nodeps fgl...rpm

installiert und die /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 bearbeitet und als XF86Config gespeichert.

Jetzt hab ich glxinfo | grep rendering ausgeführt, und was is passiert, der zeigt mir ein yes an 

Ich weiss zwar nicht was passiert ist, aber ich bin meinem Ziel ein Schritt näher gekommen.

Mfg


----------

